# What has happened to Dana Brooke?



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

Watching Raw this week. I couldnt help notice how Dana Brooke looks so much more natural. Personally I think this is great for her, she looks less like a cartoon character and more like a serious contender (maybe not for Rhonda though lol).
Cant help wondering though if it is a simple case of less make up or if she has stopped with the enhancements.
What is your opinion?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I thought she looked anything but natural.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Id enjoy seeing her nekkid?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The plastic surgeon fucked up. That's what happened.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

She looks like one of her parents was human and the other was a duck.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I thought she looked anything but natural.




Ha! I was gonna say! Literally the opposite of natural, when she was talking with her head turned sideways, her lips stuck out about 8 inches. Image of a duck! 

The only difference is she went light on the make up


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh nooooo, she def doesn't look natural. Her lips are scary, so much duck face going on :shocked:


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

No TV time means more time for plastic surgery.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dana Brooke is the absolute last person I would ever see, this week or otherwise, and think "natural". I don't even think Dana's blood is real anymore.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Reminds me of the surgical deformities from Escape from LA


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

midnightmischief said:


> Watching Raw this week. I couldnt help notice how Dana Brooke looks so much more natural. Personally I think this is great for her, she looks less like a cartoon character and more like a serious contender (maybe not for Rhonda though lol).
> Cant help wondering though if it is a simple case of less make up or if she has stopped with the enhancements.
> What is your opinion?


Are you on meth dude? She looks like she went to Tijuana Mexico to get her plastic surgery. She has more cement in her face than the Met Life center. She looks FUCKED.


----------



## Coolcalmcollected (May 30, 2018)

She's been wearing less makeup but I couldn't help but notice her lips seemed like they were protruding more than they used to back then so I guess recently she's gotten some sort of surgery done unfortunately. I actually thought she was pretty attractive before doing that and I really don't know why so many women aren't embracing their natural selves and think plastic surgery is an improvement cause 9 times out of 10 they looked better before it then after.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

In terms of looks she's okay I guess but anything else is lackluster.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

She's natural in that there's something naturally wrong with the way she's wired that compels her to get constant plastic surgery


----------



## Mobster89 (Jun 26, 2016)

The first time I saw Dana Brooke, I thought she looked like Impa from the Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

She looks like she's aged about six years in the last two

If she really got plastic surgery, what for? She looked just fine the way she was before


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

She looks fine. Sheesh


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

midnightmischief said:


> Watching Raw this week. I couldnt help notice how Dana Brooke looks so much more natural. Personally I think this is great for her, she looks less like a cartoon character and more like a serious contender (maybe not for Rhonda though lol).
> Cant help wondering though if it is a simple case of less make up or if she has stopped with the enhancements.
> What is your opinion?


She was wearing less make up. She explained it herself in her Instagram.

Imho, she looks better like this.

BTW, WWE is playing up an "injury" angle with Dana Brooke. Now, my personal opinion is that this is fake. And if it is, that's really bad karma to put this out there. They shouldn't do stuff like this. Maybe Dana was scheduled for some injury surgery or whatever, so that's why they had her do a little program with Ronda. Kinda like how Kevin Owens went out at the hands of Lashly. It served as two purposes. One to enhance the Ronda "heel/tough" persona and two, to give Dana time off to heal an injury.

https://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/article/dana-brooke-injury-update-ronda-rousey

_ Dana Brooke sustained a hyperextended left elbow and ligament tears at the hands of Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey last night, WWE.com can now confirm.

After being examined by WWE medical personnel, Brooke was taken to a Chicago medical facility late last night, undergoing further testing to determine the full extent of the damage.

The injury occurred after Rousey locked in the Armbar and earned a submission victory over Brooke in their Raw Women’s Championship Match. After the bell, Rousey refused to release the hold and applied additional pressure on Brooke’s left arm._


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

She was in a bad situation from the start. Both Triple H and Vince love the muscular woman look and she was pulled from NXT far too earlier. 

What they probably didn’t understand because they use supplements Dana isn’t allowed to, is that it’s nearly impossible to maintain that muscular look for a female while on the road. At NXT you’re home every night and can meal prep, whereas on the main roster you’re left having to go to whatever’s open at that time. As a result Dana gained tons of weight and looked nothing like she did in NXT which resulted in them losing interest. Exact same thing happened to Kaitlyn.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Dana Brooke does not look natural. If you were to say in her early NXT Days than I would agree but not this current looking Dana Brooke. *_


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

kingnoth1n said:


> Reminds me of the surgical deformities from Escape from LA


You pretty much hit the nail on the head there. That was a cool scene, it featured a cameo from Bruce Campbell lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

midnightmischief said:


> Watching Raw this week. I couldnt help notice how Dana Brooke looks so much more natural.


More natrual? :beckylol


----------



## Amy Wardle (Jan 31, 2019)

I think she looks awful. She's clearly toned down on the makeup to appear more "real" and natural , but has forgotten she's got shitloads of filler in her face which kind of contradicts it . Apart from Bayley, probably the most unattractive woman there is


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

It is a bit sad, that this thread just became a big bash on "how she looks".



Coolcalmcollected said:


> ... and I really don't know why so many women aren't embracing their natural selves and think plastic surgery is an improvement cause 9 times out of 10 they looked better before it then after.


It is a standard move by women in showbiz, to try crawling back to the top or staying there longer. Also the expectations are unreal, like following guy explained:




Scholes18 said:


> She was in a bad situation from the start. Both Triple H and Vince love the muscular woman look and she was pulled from NXT far too earlier.
> 
> What they probably didn’t understand because they use supplements Dana isn’t allowed to, is that it’s nearly impossible to maintain that muscular look for a female while on the road. At NXT you’re home every night and can meal prep, whereas on the main roster you’re left having to go to whatever’s open at that time. As a result Dana gained tons of weight and looked nothing like she did in NXT which resulted in them losing interest. Exact same thing happened to Kaitlyn.


Keeping your body in muscular shape AND staying/becoming sexy is not an easy task. So some women try the surgery way and some are getting awesome results, but not all. Even worse: Some women died(!) by getting their breasts or behind enhanced.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I say it every time I see her she is a changeling. She looks completely different every time I see her. Plastic surgery is dangerous.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Geeee said:


> She's natural in that there's something naturally wrong with the way she's wired that compels her to get constant plastic surgery


I think it's like getting tattoos. After taking years to get 1 I already got 2 more in less than a year. It becomes an addiction. I wouldn't be surprised if she's addicted to getting fillers.



Ger said:


> It is a bit sad, that this thread just became a big bash on "how she looks".


Every Dana, Nia and Paige thread turns into this.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Lyynch said:


> Every Dana, Nia and Paige thread turns into this.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

She should learn from Charlotte how to be all natural.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lyynch said:


> I think it's like getting tattoos. After taking years to get 1 I already got 2 more in less than a year. It becomes an addiction. I wouldn't be surprised if she's addicted to getting fillers.
> 
> 
> 
> Every Dana, Nia and Paige thread turns into this.


I think you're right but the stakes are much higher with plastic surgery.

Like even a good plastic surgeon can fuck up your shit, whereas a good tattoo artist is probably gonna give you a good tattoo every time and if not, you can usually cover it up.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

At lease Bayley isn't fake like she is

Also Bayley was Raw Champ & Current Tag Team Champ with Sasha


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> At lease Bayley isn't fake like she is
> 
> Also Bayley was Raw Champ & Current Tag Team Champ with Sasha


The strange story about this: I am just a few months in this forum and I read multiple times in threads regarding women storylines involving Bayley out of nothing: "she is ugly".

And one thing I can tell you for sure: some women - who had surgery - are on a campaign - without knowing themself - to convince other women to do the same. Like "uh oh, since I had done this and that, I had more success in my job " blablabla.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I think she definitely looked better but still doesn't look as good as she did in NXT. In NXT, she was really fit and looked athletic and I think she didn't have a lot of work done on her face yet. Her first big mistake was getting a huge boob job which took away from her athletic look. Then, quite honestly, she got kind of fat and also had some work done on her face I think. She looks better now because she has finally taken off some of that weight and is looking a little more fit again, but still not back to what she was. But good for her for working a little harder on getting in better shape.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

kingnoth1n said:


> Reminds me of the surgical deformities from Escape from LA


:lmao Thats exactly what she looked like on Raw.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I was really impressed with her promo on Ronda. She could be a good underdog babyface.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Krin said:


> I was really impressed with her promo on Ronda. She could be a good underdog babyface.


Sure, but they turned her too often meanwhile. I never know, if she is heel or face.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

To be serious though, once Dallas died I think she went off the deep end.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> :lmao Thats exactly what she looked like on Raw.


Is that bald spot natural too ? :maury


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Have to agree that "natural" is the opposite of what I thought. The same with Paige, Nattie and Charlotte. They're all having these lip filler treatments and they look absolutely fucking gross.

I have NO IDEA why people have started thinking this inflated lip bullshit is "attractive". It couldn't be more of a turn off for me.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> She should learn from Charlotte how to be all natural.


...

:beckylol


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I hear her name being passed around a lot and assumed I knew who it was but looking at her here, I literally have no idea who she is.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

She looks like a fucking freak.

I expect bullets to start shooting out of her titties every time I see that mutant on my screen.


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

Nothing she's a classic blonde hair blue eyes large breasts jobber 

lets be real if she wasn't hot she wouldn't have a job and we all know


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> :lmao Thats exactly what she looked like on Raw.


:mj2

what happened to this Dana
















:mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bushmaster said:


> :mj2
> 
> what happened to this Dana
> 
> ...


NXT Dana is the best Dana.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*What happened to her face? :monkey*


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Dana has been actively trying to make herself look younger, and like Mandy Rose (to get a push).


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Was she even on raw this week I didn't notice. More new looks than Natalia and that's not easy. Similar number of surgeries I'll bet.


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow, I really opened a can of worms here lol...

Ok so general consensus here seems to be that I am incorrect in my initial assessment of her looking more natural...
To be fair I was more talking about the make up... but that's all good hahahaha 
I can definitely see where it is noted that she has had a LOT of surgery.
Anyways, thank you all for your replies. helps me 'put my finger on' what has changed with her. 

happy days everyone.


----------



## DealDough (Aug 31, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Was she even on raw this week I didn't notice. More new looks than Natalia and that's not easy. Similar number of surgeries I'll bet.


Think they have an "injury" angle on her from rousey. So she wont be showing up for a bit


----------



## dylanlioncourt (Aug 21, 2017)

She'd had fillers, lips mostly and botox which is why her face is the way it is.

She also had a boob job when she was called up, gained weight, has been shedding it off, lifting as well. So that's what happened.


----------

